# Solved: Windows media, connect a burner and restart the player



## Jackiefrost9

Ever since I built my new system windows media player will not recognize either one of my cd drives. I have no idea where to even begin, suggestions?


----------



## Digidave

Do you have version 10 or 11? In version 10, go to Tools>Options>Library, then click on Monitor Folders. If nothing is there, you will have to add them. If you have version 11, I assume it would be the same, but you know what they say about assuming!

Hope this helps!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ah woops, i was tired when i posted that. Hard drives is supposed to be cd drives. When i click on the burn tab it just says "Connect a burner and restart the player"

I have version 11.


----------



## Digidave

I found this in Windows Media FAQ's

Q. Why doesn't the Player recognize my CD-R or CD-RW drive?
A. 

The drive is either not supported or not installed correctly.

If the Player is running on Windows XP, search for your drive on Windows Marketplace Tested Products List. If your drive isn't listed, it might not be designed for use with Windows XP and might not work correctly. To verify that your CD drive is recognized and set up to burn, do the following:

1.


Open My Computer.

2.


In the Devices with Removable Storage area, right-click the drive, and then click Properties. If your CD drive is recognized, you will see a Recording tab.

3.


Select the Enable CD recording on this drive check box.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

alright i am out of town so i will try that when i get back on monday.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ok so they do not have that record tab so i guess it doesn't recognize them as burners.

is there any way i can force this?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

and i just checked microsoft's site and they are both on the tested products list


----------



## Jackiefrost9

bump


----------



## Jackiefrost9

This problem has been solved, had to mess with my bios.


----------



## PostalAutomat

In searching for information related to "connect a burner and restart the player" this is the only thread I found that even hinted that someone has resolved this problem.

Could you share further details regarding the chanes to the bios to overcome this issue ?

Messing with the bios is not my normal "cup of tea", but if that is what it takes to get the player to recognize the burners as recording devices, I want to go forward and get it done.

Thanks !


----------



## Jackiefrost9

It was reading my IDE Drvies (In this case my CD drive) as being SCSI devices, not IDE devices. I had to change it so it treated my SATA ports as RAID mode and IDE ports as IDE mode, Instead of have the RAID BIOS handle both.

I have no idea if it's the same problem for you, and I also have no idea what an option like that would look like in a different BIOS, but if you look around and find something that sounds the same then by all means mess with it.


----------



## PostalAutomat

I'll take a look at the bios and see what I find that might be similar to what you advised. I'll let you know what my results are. I also found a recommendation to run service.msc and start the IMAPI. I did try that but it was not successful. I am really not liking this problem with WMP 11.

Thanks ......


----------



## PostalAutomat

I reviewed my bios and could not find anything that looked out of order. I think I will look for a new player/burner to replace WMP. Every other piece of software recognizes both the CD and DVD drive no problem.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Yeah, that's how my problem was too.
Unless I was able to see the computer first hand I would have no idea what to do about your problem.


----------



## PostalAutomat

I am thinking that a driver update for my CD and DVD drives might resolve the problem. I will try that as a solution. If it works, problem solved. If not, a new player gets loaded and WMP goes into the recyle bin.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

It may, but there generally aren't driver updates for optical drives like that. When I had the problem I just used nero and it worked fine. If I see a specific solution anywhere to this i'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## KimiCub

Ok. I get on Windows Media Player and I make a burn list to burn a cd
but when i put a blank cd in it doesnt let me burn it.
it says at the top connect a burner and restart the player.

what do i do?


----------



## Kronickle

Everything else recognizes the drive except WMP11, "connect a cd burner and restart the player" 

I don't know how to mess with BIOS, but if you can give us some details it would be nice..

**edit

Okay i checked the services.msc and i am missing IMAPI completely!! How can i get this back, I've searched for hours and found no way to re-install the imapi service..


----------



## jimbo9911

Yeah I just 'upgraded' to WMP 11 - what a nightmare! Tried a bunch of fixes - the only one that worked for me was this:

'I was having the same problem and stumbled over this fix in a thread. Anyway I figured out a solution by myself. You need to "update driver" but select one from a list. When you have the list of compatible drivers, select the "IMAP 1.5" one.'

You'll have to go to 'Device manager-DVD/CD ROM Drive-update driver-make sure YOU choose the driver (IMAP 1.5)', and hopefully all with WMP 11 will be well. 

This is obviously part of MS wonderful DRM policy! WMP 11 now works for me - although, most of my other burning software is now screwed! Thanks a heap, Microsoft!!

J.


----------



## tapper

Hi guys,

Thanks for last fix, Jimbo, really thought you'd cracked it! But, alas, not for me! First time on any forum so please excuse any dull questions. I've been chasing this one for weeks and it's driving me crazy. I have Windows xp home, have installed wmp11 on it and keep getting the dreaded "connect a burner and restart." I've tried rolling back to 10,(which I used to burn ok on) cleaning registry using regseeker, uninstalling & reinstalling driver, and even transferring my whole library to itunes and uninstalling wmp, only to have the same "connect a burner..........".

Would appreciate Jackiefrost9's input about an idiots guide to bios/ide drives?

According to the hcl list, the cd/dvd tray that i'm currently using as a cupholder is attached to a Samsung SH-D162C, for which I've downloaded the latest driver updates, and used Jimbo's fix to upgrade to the imapi 1.5, thanx again, the first time in weeks that going back to check status, it had not gone to service status stopped after being set to start previously.

Thanks


----------

